
An OpenCV-based document scanner in Python - vipul20
https://github.com/vipul-sharma20/document-scanner
======
rawnlq
Similar: [http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2014/09/01/build-kick-ass-
mobil...](http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2014/09/01/build-kick-ass-mobile-
document-scanner-just-5-minutes/)

~~~
shekkizh
Too similar :/

~~~
jdiez17
Looks like OP literally plagiarized the code in that article (and changed one
or two variable names) without giving credit. Really bad form...

~~~
gingerlime
Agree, and I have to say the note he later added to his blog (not even on GH)
doesn't sound too convincing.

I think he did a great job _demonstrating_ this, and also the discussion on HN
brought the original pyimagesearch.com blog post to people's attention. That's
a net positive.

I'm wondering about the code license though. The code posted on Github is
licensed as MIT, but the pyimagesearch code doesn't seem to indicate any
license (I downloaded it by registering my email address).

~~~
jdiez17
If there is no explicit license that comes with the code, copyright applies by
default and you can't reproduce the code without permission from the author
(at least in theory).

------
sforzando
I really enjoyed your step-by-step explanation of the pipeline:
[http://vipulsharma20.blogspot.in/2016/01/document-scanner-
us...](http://vipulsharma20.blogspot.in/2016/01/document-scanner-using-python-
opencv.html)

Great job! Computer vision is a really exciting field, and there are many
exciting things you can do with it.

------
rasz_pl
>Resolve issue regarding the use of scaled down image

run your pipeline on scaled down picture, reapply clipping and transform on
full size one

------
tomcam
What a resource! Just check out the link for a visual representation of what
it does, which is to take a potato-quality, poorly-angled picture of a receipt
and convert it to text, all in about 120 lines of very well documented code.

~~~
lisper
It doesn't go down to text, and I think the image quality is probably not good
enough to do reliable OCR. Still great for archiving though.

------
criddell
One thing that Evernote has always done very well for me, is make scanned
documents searchable. How much of a stretch would it be to take something like
this, find the areas containing text, and do OCR?

------
jeena
Very nice writeup, I did something simmilar but not as usefull
[https://jeena.net/catdog](https://jeena.net/catdog)

"The goal of this project was to give a computer a drawing of either a cat's
or a dog's face and let it recognize with high probability whether a cat or a
dog is shown."

------
Jack000
is canny edge detection better than adaptivethreshold for pre-filtering the
image? The AR tag implementations I've looked at all seem to use
adaptivethreshold.

~~~
eikaramba
co-founder of fileee.com here(we do that for a living :) ). I can tell you
that in general adaptivethreshold is better, because it is less error prone
against low contrast situations and missing edges. That said there are also
cases where canny performs better. That's why we actually decided to use a
machine learning approach to decide when to use what. There are even more
things one can do to improve the detection(e.g. hough tranform to find edges
or use variance or fft to assest whether possible "document" candidates are
just garbage rectangles or real documents.)

~~~
mendeza
I am interested in learning more about using variance and fft to finding
boundary in documents? Can you elaborate or link any good resources to learn
more about this, I'm very interested in learning :)

------
walkalone
If document have handwriting on it, so how can get them after scanning
document.

------
smcl
Why is this flagged!?

